# pics of cons



## blackfuredfox (Apr 15, 2008)

I would like to see some pics of cons before I decide anything.


----------



## da-fox (Apr 16, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:
			
		

> I would like to see some pics of cons before I decide anything.



Here is my friend's website ; its Timduru's website...

http://fursuit.timduru.org/view/FurryCon

**A lot of pictures of many conventions...**


----------

